# heres the prime!



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.neowin.net/news/image-of-nexus-prime--android-40-ui-screenshots-leak

this will be my next phone! :grin2:


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm going to wait for the gs3. Its gonna have a 2ghz quad core processor and will be the best of the best. Might as well wait in my opinion.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

RandomSnapple said:


> I'm going to wait for the gs3. Its gonna have a 2ghz quad core processor and will be the best of the best. Might as well wait in my opinion.


i have no need for a quad in my phone, i mean you would never utilize it anyways. the prime will be about as top notch as it gets for awhile + vanilla ice cream.


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

I am going to get the Prime as well when it comes out if I have the money


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Let's get an over-under vote here. Over or under $600?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"RandomSnapple said:


> I'm going to wait for the gs3. Its gonna have a 2ghz quad core processor and will be the best of the best. Might as well wait in my opinion.


Assuming it's a Nexus on release, the Galaxy Nexus will still be faster than the bloated GSIII. Enjoy it.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"zombiebot said:


> Let's get an over-under vote here. Over or under $600?


$299 on contract. No higher.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"Rythmyc said:


> $299 on contract. No higher.


this

299 on contract, 649 off


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

I really love what they did with ICS. It looks so much cleaner than any other version before it, including Honeycomb. Defiantly cannot wait to get my hands on a Prime.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> http://www.neowin.net/news/image-of-nexus-prime--android-40-ui-screenshots-leak
> 
> this will be my next phone! :grin2:


You will find something wrong with it to complain about.


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep I'm on board with this phone. I have wanted a google phone for a long time. I'm going to sell my incredible, storm 2, & BB pearl. That will get me pretty close and I got two upgrades ready to go.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup most likely will replace (retire)my dx with this phone.
Will keep my incredible as my second phone tho.
I been sitting on an upgrade since last march

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## billnewl (Jun 28, 2011)

Sold my DX almost a month ago... Using a Droid 1 with a broken power button I picked up for $35. MIUI and 1100mhz kernel, I am ready to throw this phone through the wall. I will have a Nexus the day it comes out...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> You will find something wrong with it to complain about.


Lmao so true!


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> You will find something wrong with it to complain about.


+10000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I just want a vanilla phone that actually connects to the network properly (RIL on the Thunderbolt cough cough)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> I just want a vanilla phone that actually connects to the network properly (RIL on the Thunderbolt cough cough)


Uhhh my TBolt connects to the network just fine.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Uhhh my TBolt connects to the network just fine.


I think he might be talking about a vanilla tbolt rom and how the AOSP RIL doesn't connect well with the network. Possibly OMFGB? Idk though, I could be completely wrong.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

kidserious said:


> I think he might be talking about a vanilla tbolt rom and how the AOSP RIL doesn't connect well with the network. Possibly OMFGB? Idk though, I could be completely wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


My tbolt on cm7 has zero issues from slayers build

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

inline6power said:


> My tbolt on cm7 has zero issues from slayers build
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+1 for me as well.

However it will be nice to be running stock Android/ICS and not have to worry about anything.


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> +1 for me as well.
> 
> However it will be nice to be running stock Android/ICS and not have to worry about anything.


Very true

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

inline6power said:


> My tbolt on cm7 has zero issues from slayers build
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yup, OMFGB RIL is stable too.


----------



## trombone dixie (Aug 6, 2011)

"inline6power said:


> My tbolt on cm7 has zero issues from slayers build
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+2 same for me. Latest slayher build is my joint.

Still going to get the Gal Nex though. Looks super sexy and just might get this beardly fellow laid.

---
Sent from the Mecha using RootzWiki app


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> You will find something wrong with it to complain about.


You, sir, speaketh the truth. Just like the old excedrin commercials. I've got a headache this big |___________|, and it's got fixxxer written all over it.


----------



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm ready for pure Google! Having an Eris then D2G I'm gonna be so happy having ROMs again.


----------

